# Finger placement on the trigger..



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sights are required for this possible self defense shot. Placement is vital. Shot may not be necessary.

You have unholstered your firearm.

When should the trigger finger be placed on the trigger ?,,....... 

Me personally, I put my finger on the trigger first, gun pointed in a safe direction. (I think I'm breaking the rules)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think it will depend on the situation.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I first make contact with the trigger as I am coming up to a sight picture. I don't want any unneeded movement as I am focusing in on the front sight. Maybe right maybe 

not, works for me.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Initially, I wasn't going to respond to this thread. I'm quite sure my opinion / view won't be met with open arms by most.

If my handgun is out of my holster, and if I'm *NOT* in a full run, my finger is on the trigger. That's where it belongs. I'm not sure when all this "finger alongside the frame" came to be, but I don't buy into it. I see ISIS terrorists with their finger alongside the frame of their rifles and it looks silly.......for lack of a better term. I suppose that of all the terrible things they do, at least they are being PC with their trigger finger.

You can all argue that I was being careless or irresponsible for handling my firearms in such a way. Of course, there are different conditions under which we handle firearms. But, the OP specified a self-defense scenario. That is what I am offering my view on.

Not once, in all the years of being around and handling firearms, have I had a ND or an AD. I've never once fired a shot that I hadn't intended to do. Maybe it's just me and I've been lucky. I don't think so. It was the way I was brought up around firearms and trained thru-out my life.

It wasn't too many years ago, that "the finger along-side the frame" stuff became an issue. I was made aware of it, trained with it, and decided that it just wasn't for me.

Anyways, this is where some of you will burn me at the stake. Say what you feel you need to say and get it out of your system. I've been in more than enough situations during my career that I knew what did or didn't work for me. My finger on the trigger was right where it needed to be.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Like I said above "Maybe right, maybe not, works for me".

I'm not going to change what I've been doing since high school. Niether should you.

GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Initially, I wasn't going to respond to this thread. I'm quite sure my opinion / view won't be met with open arms by most.
> 
> If my handgun is out of my holster, and if I'm *NOT* in a full run, my finger is on the trigger. That's where it belongs. I'm not sure when all this "finger alongside the frame" came to be, but I don't buy into it. I see ISIS terrorists with their finger alongside the frame of their rifles and it looks silly.......for lack of a better term. I suppose that of all the terrible things they do, at least they are being PC with their trigger finger.
> 
> ...


One thing to keep in mind about the ISIS terrorists is that they were trained by US troops, and the finger along side the frame is modern weapons training. That is where ISIS got it. I must admit that in all my personal training, my finger seems to instinctively go to the trigger once I draw my weapon.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Deleted post.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Deleted post.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If my pistol comes into view, I'm ready to shoot.
Therefore, my finger is touching the gun's trigger.

And if I'm presenting a pistol with a safety lever, the safety will have been swept to "off" about halfway up.

Now, I'm not saying that everybody should do it this way. Probably, you shouldn't.
But I have years and years of shoot/no-shoot training. My shot will not be fired until I'm sure about where it's going and why.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Only downside I can see by putting finger on trigger right away is a cocked revolver or any hair trigger firearm......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Only downside I can see by putting finger on trigger right away is a cocked revolver or any hair trigger firearm......


"Hair trigger"?
What's that?

Do you mean a three-and-a-half-pound, single-action trigger pull? Like those on all of my SA pistols (but one)?
Those aren't "hair triggers" except to a lawyer.
In "gun speak," a true hair trigger has a letoff measured in ounces, as in the double-set-triggers on all three of my muzzleloading rifles.

Neither of my carry pistols, of which there are two, has a "hair trigger." Jean's doesn't either.
The only SA semi-auto that I now carry has a, maybe, five-pound trigger. Could even be six. (I haven't measured it lately.) It also has a functional grip safety. And a safety lever.

BTW: From its title, I thought that this thread would be about where, vertically, your finger should touch a pistol-trigger's face. Believe it or not, that's a significant issue.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I put my finger on the trigger as soon as the muzzle is coming to bear in the direction I intend to shoot. Until then, it is extended along the frame. I do this because I have plenty of time to do it this way while my grip is firming up and my eyes are acquiring sight picture. I'm not as quick on the draw as folks who take shortcuts, but I believe I am still usually able to deliver a shot on target as quickly as the average person does, using their preferred methods. Highly trained shooters are obviously going to beat me, and badly.

What I might do if frightened, I'm not completely sure, but I would hope that I would execute the same way I have practiced.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I first make contact with the trigger as I am coming up to a sight picture. I don't want any unneeded movement as I am focusing in on the front sight. Maybe right maybe
> 
> not, works for me.
> 
> GW


This is what I do... finger on trigger as I am pressing out with my gun. If there is a continuing need to have my gun out and pointed at someone, my finger stays on the trigger. If not, it either gets holstered or my finger goes above the trigger guard along the side but I can't really see where that would happen as a civilian. If I have to shoot, that finger is going to be on the trigger until the threat is over. If the GB goes down but is still alive, I will cover him with finger on trigger in the trigger guard until the posse arrives then it's into the holster it goes.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Although once the gun is out, it is assumed you intend to use it - so finger should be on the trigger.

I follow the color code:

Yellow : Threat possible - on frame
Orange : Threat likely - aimed safely - on trigger with safety ready to be engaged 
Red : Threat imminent - on target - on trigger

Orange is a very fluid state as you are likely drawing and may be determining the threat-danger. You can quickly move to yellow or red.
Where you finger is will also depend on how you carry and the pistol you have - one in the pipe, need to cycle, cock hammer......

I can imagine other factors that influence are things like: how you have been trained, your level of caution, friendlies in the filed of fire.... so many decisions, and many must be done instantly.

SO train, train, train. Just a smooth draw takes a lot of practice, and if you change firearms, your methodology may change a lot.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Initially, I wasn't going to respond to this thread. I'm quite sure my opinion / view won't be met with open arms by most.
> 
> If my handgun is out of my holster, and if I'm *NOT* in a full run, my finger is on the trigger. That's where it belongs.
> 
> ...


The view from the bleachers (i.e. I don't carry, have not trained for any sort of combat, etc.) is that IF you have felt the need to draw your concealed carry pistol, then you are in a situation where you are ready to shoot (otherwise holster the damned thing again, please). Finger should be on the trigger, or why draw at all.

If you are rolling down the road in the back of a Hilux in the desert with black flags flying above you, and no-one locally is shooting at you and you have no holster for your AK, then Yes, trigger on the frame. totally different scenario.

I'll shut up now - Carry on!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CW said:


> Although once the gun is out, it is assumed you intend to use it - so finger should be on the trigger.
> 
> I follow the color code:
> 
> ...


If I have to pull my sidearm, the color code is already red or past that point. When my gun comes out, my default mindset is that I am going to fire it. The exception would be NOT firing it. The best case would be that if a BG sees it coming out and up, he takes off and gets the hell out of Dodge and out of my area like right now.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with Southern Boy on this point. If I show my pistol, I've probably made the decision to shoot. I may take it out and keep it hidden till I am sure, if there is enough time, but once I start pointing it, my attacker will need to quickly change his mind and show it in a very clear way so I understand that he is backing off. Obviously, one cannot predict how such things will unfold, but the mindset is important.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> I agree with Southern Boy on this point. If I show my pistol, I've probably made the decision to shoot. I may take it out and keep it hidden till I am sure, if there is enough time, but once I start pointing it, my attacker will need to quickly change his mind and show it in a very clear way so I understand that he is backing off. Obviously, one cannot predict how such things will unfold, but the mindset is important.


Yep. I don't relish the thought of having to shoot someone. But I also don't like the idea that I might suffer serious injury, or worse, at the hands of some BG(s) who decides he/they wants or want what is mine and is willing to do bad things to me to get it. I'd much rather they see what I am about to do to them and take off like a bat out of hell. I don't consider this brandishing... I consider it prudent on their part not to suffer my intent.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I guess how you perceive the situation makes the biggest difference. Including whether or not you have identified the threat.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

> If my pistol comes into view, I'm ready to shoot.
> Therefore, my finger is touching the gun's trigger.
> 
> And if I'm presenting a pistol with a safety lever, the safety will have been swept to "off" about halfway up.
> ...


Same here, As I'm bringing my pistol out of the holster and presenting towards the target the safety is going off and my finger is going to the trigger. I've always trained this way.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

CW said:


> I guess how you perceive the situation makes the biggest difference. Including whether or not you have identified the threat.


Absolutely.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...I'm not as quick on the draw as folks who take shortcuts, but I believe I am still usually able to deliver a shot on target as quickly as the average person does, using their preferred methods. Highly trained shooters are obviously going to beat me, and badly...


It's really not a matter of speed, or even shortcuts. (Please: Don't use shortcuts!)
The way to become quick is through lots of slow, smooth practice.
The adage is: "Smooth is faster than fast."

An effective, smooth presentation will always beat a fast one, because the "fast guy" has not practiced properly, and will make mistakes.
"Fast" is not the same as _quick_. "Fast" is not as good as _quick_. To be effectively quick, one must practice to be smooth.

Don't worry about whether or not you are "quick on the draw."
Instead, practice to be _smooth_.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's really not a matter of speed, or even shortcuts. (Please: Don't use shortcuts!)
> The way to become quick is through lots of slow, smooth practice.
> The adage is: "Smooth is faster than fast."
> 
> ...


I am reasonably quick, but not competition quick. I can pull my open carried Glock and pull the trigger in just over a second. When it's concealed, this adds a little more time (about a half a second). And most always now, I conceal now.


----------

